# FUMC - Foundation University Medical College (Islamabad)



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Anyone applying to FUMC?? Has anyone living in islamabad visited the university? How is its reputation compared to the other medical unis in isl?


----------



## Huzaifa1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Are you talking about the foundation university located in new- lalazar ?


----------



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

yes


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Hi,
It is located in Dha-1, the one in Lalazar is for Business studies or something I guess. As far as its reputition is concerned, it's quite good. From what I have heard, its advantage over other Private colleges is that it provides its students with much better clinical experience. And the theoretical studies are very good as well, though some may say that Shifa is better in theoreticals, but FUMC is by no way Far Behind, plus it has better clinical exposure, which is very essential for learning. FUMC would be my second priority after UHS due to the above mentioned reasons and yes I am going to apply as well. What about you, would this be your first time? Are you done with your second year?

- - - Updated - - -

Hi,
It is located in Dha-1, the one in Lalazar is for Business studies or something I guess. As far as its reputition is concerned, it's quite good. From what I have heard, its advantage over other Private colleges is that it provides its students with much better clinical experience. And the theoretical studies are very good as well, though some may say that Shifa is better in theoreticals, but FUMC is by no way Far Behind, plus it has better clinical exposure, which is very essential for learning. FUMC would be my second priority after UHS due to the above mentioned reasons and yes I am going to apply as well. What about you, would this be your first time? Are you done with your second year?

- - - Updated - - -

Besides, FUMC provides a proper campus life as well unlike shifa. As far as other private medical colleges are concerned, I don't have much information about those, just the two.


----------



## mira99 (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for the details 
Yes im giving my alevels


----------



## Huzaifa1 (Apr 28, 2015)

AOA .SORRY for late reply > My college is next to this University i dont know well about the teaching staff but i do know about its atmosphere . Honestly , its not good . If you are bright student , then you must try for any other University . By the way , i am from Fauji Foundation college for boys in new lalazar. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Huzaifa1 said:


> AOA .SORRY for late reply > My college is next to this University i dont know well about the teaching staff but i do know about its atmosphere . Honestly , its not good . If you are bright student , then you must try for any other University . By the way , i am from Fauji Foundation college for boys in new lalazar. :thumbsup:


Wa'Alaikum Assalam
Huzaifa would you please elaborate the university's atmosphere and the information about it that you have for us. As far as I am concerned, i have never been into the university, just passed by it quite a few times, and I have mostly came across good reviews about the university.

- - - Updated - - -

Huzaifa I think you confused FURC with FUMC. FUMC is located in DHA-1 and FURC is in new lalazar, next to your college. Although both are under Foundation University, I too have not heard much good about FURC. 
So are you in your 1st year or 2nd?


----------

